
Ololololo shows you the daily most voted videos of the web - ccarnino
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ololololo/id1117472748?mt=8
======
ccarnino
Hello everybody! I am happy to share with you the app on which I've been
coding for a while. I hope it will replace zapping on TV.

Ololololo shows you the daily most voted videos of the web.

You select the channel (e.g. Comedy, Science, Tech) and Ololololo will show
you the best videos of the day. Users can upvote the ones they like and
Ololololo will improve the daily chart.

That's it. So simple, so entertaining.

I would like to get your feedback, ideas and questions! Cheers

------
nicolettad
:) I designed the app! Hope you will find it nice and play with it

